# Colin MCRae Dirt 2 optimale Einstellungen



## Stranger (10. August 2009)

Hmmpff...irgendwie ruckelt es noch.

Wie sind die optimalen Einstellungen für Colin MCRae im CCC 9.7 !??
Im Spiel habe ich alles auf "hoch" bzw. "ultra" mit 1680x1050
Fraps zeigt 30 - 60 FPS an aber es ruckelt/hakt trotzdem noch.

Vista 64 Bit
Phenom 2 940BE
Sapphire 4870
4 GB Ram

Gruß Stranger


----------



## Phame (11. August 2009)

Hö seit wann ist das Game denn draußen ??


----------



## derLordselbst (11. August 2009)

Amazon lässt uns jedenfalls noch warten:


> Dieser Artikel wird am 10. September 2009 veröffentlicht.



Ich denke Stranger lebt bereits in der Zukunft oder hat Dirt 1 oder eine gecrackte Version.....

Wenn es irgendwas gecracktes ist, ist es eventuell noch nicht zu Ende entwickelt und es fehlen noch Optimierungen. Oder es stehen zu viele beigepackte Trojaner Schlange, als das der Rechner noch in Ruhe arbeiten kann.


----------



## Stranger (11. August 2009)

Ähm...ups, dass war wohl die Vorfreude...ich meine natürlich Teil 1...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. August 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Fraps zeigt 30 - 60 FPS an aber es ruckelt/hakt trotzdem noch.



Ist der VSync vielleich an --> ausschalten


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2009)

Dirt 1 _(Demo)_ habe ich in den maximalen Settings nie flüssig zum Laufen gebracht. Weder auf einer 320er GTS, noch auf einer 8800 GTX und auch nicht auf einer HD4870, egal, ob mit 512 MB, oder 1 GB ... 

Entweder ist das Game wirklich so treiberabhängig, oder es gibt immer noch keine Hardware, die schnell genug dafür wäre.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stranger (12. August 2009)

VSync ist aus. 
Ich hatte es schon flüssig das ist ja das blöde, vor lauter rumfriemelei bekomme ich die Einstellungen aber nicht mehr hin !

Das komische ist ja das es anscheinend genügend FPS produziert aber trotzdem ruckelt auch wenn ich die Auflösung/Settings runter schraube.. 

Auch alle anderen "Verdächtigen" wie Virenscanner usw. abgeschaltet...

Werde es auch mal mit älteren Treibern probieren...


----------



## noname545 (13. August 2009)

sorry passt zwar jetzt nicht hier rein aber hab mal ne frage, hab mir das game in amazon besorgt, als es endlich da war habe ich es installier aber er hat keinen cd key abgefragt ist das jetzt normal? 
ansonsten läuft es mit meiner HD4670 auf Ultra ruckelfrei auser wenn mehrer wagen dabei sind sinkten die frames auf 20-25 ansonsten ganz gut spielbar


----------

